# Pressemeldung: Bundesweit neue Fischereischeine ab 2012



## Thomas9904 (1. April 2011)

Pressemeldung

*Bundesweit neue Fischereischeine ab 2012​*
http://www.newsticker.verwaltungsamt.de/bioschein.html

Berlin

Die Außerordentliche Kommission zur Vereinfachung von Verwaltungsangelegenheiten hat in ihrer Sitzung vom 30.03.2011 Einigung über die Vereinheitlichung der Fischereigesetze der Länder erzielt. Bisher ist Fischereirecht in weiten Teilen Landesrecht und daher wenig bürgernah, da unterschiedliche Voraussetzungen in einzelnen Ländern zu unterschiedlichen Rechtssituationen führen können. 
Die im Zuge der Föderalismusreform gegründete Kommission strebt Vereinfachung und Vereinheitlichung von Angelegenheiten der Allgemeinen Verwaltung an. Daher war diese Ungleichbehandlung oberster Punkt der Tagesordnung. In Zusammenarbeit mit dem Verband Deutscher Sportfischer (VDSF) und dem Deutschen Angelverband (DAV) war ein Gesetzentwurf zur Einführung eines Bundeseinheitlichen Fischereischeines erstellt worden. Dabei waren nicht zuletzt durch die in den beiden Verbänden organisierten Gewässerwarte die zunehmenden Fälle von Fälschungen von Ausweispapieren bemängelt worden. 

Der neue bundeseinheitliche Jahres- oder Fünfjahresfischereischein wird daher mit Biometriemerkmalen (biometrisches Passfoto, elektronischer Fingerabdruck) und einem elektronisch auslesbaren Transponderchip ausgestattet, der es Kontrolleuren und der Wasserschutzpolizei ermöglicht, mit entsprechenden Lesegeräten direkt am Wasser auf bereits gespeicherte Daten des Inhabers (z.B. vergangene Vergehen) zuzugreifen.

Die Kosten für die erstmalige Erstellung des Scheines (ca. 45 € ) trägt der Antragstellende. Bei der Ausgabe werden zusätzlich die fälligen Verbands- und Fischereiabgaben sowie eine geringe Verwaltungsgebühr erhoben.


----------



## wusel345 (1. April 2011)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Bundesweit neue Fischereischeine ab 2012*

Moin Thomas,

danke für die Info. Den neuen Schein finde ich grundsätzlich gut. Das einzige, das mir mal wieder sauer aufstößt sind die hohen Gebühren. 45 € plus Dies plus Das und Jenes. 

Gruß, Rüdiger


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. April 2011)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Bundesweit neue Fischereischeine ab 2012*

Gut wäre noch, wenn sie dann gleich bundesweit die unsinnige gesetzliche Zwangsprüfung abschaffen würden wie im Rest Europas auch..

Und das mit den Gebühren:
Preiswerter wird eh nix mehr, auch wenns mir als Schwabe sauer aufstösst..


----------



## Netzfahnder (1. April 2011)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Bundesweit neue Fischereischeine ab 2012*

Jo, alles klar! :m


----------



## grazy04 (1. April 2011)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Bundesweit neue Fischereischeine ab 2012*

hier noch das dazu gehörende Aktenzeichen:
(Akt.Zeichen 08-15/4711 - 01042011)


----------



## Sinned (1. April 2011)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Bundesweit neue Fischereischeine ab 2012*

sau gut...


----------



## Denni_Lo (1. April 2011)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Bundesweit neue Fischereischeine ab 2012*

Krasse Nummer, verarschen könnt Ihr Euch allein


----------



## luy (1. April 2011)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Bundesweit neue Fischereischeine ab 2012*

(biometrisches Passfoto, elektronischer Fingerabdruck) und einem elektronisch auslesbaren Transponderchip ausgestattet ?????



die haben nur noch EKG und Blutbild vergessen ,ist das nicht ein bisschen übertrieben ????|kopfkrat
das alles müsste aber nicht sein sehe Nachbarländer wie Holland,Luxemburg da ist das alles nicht nötig es wird bestimmt noch der Tag kommen ,das du nur noch eine einzige Karte hast ,wo alles drin ist Versicherungskarte Führerschein Angelschein Bootsschein u.s.w. wahrscheinlich kam nur noch keiner von dennen auf die Idee, obwohl das kommt bestimmt nicht würden denen ja die gebühren wegfallen für Anschaffung und Verlängerungen:q

Ach ja heute ist ja der 1 April:q:q:q:q


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. April 2011)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Bundesweit neue Fischereischeine ab 2012*



> Bedeutet diese Änderung, dass ich nun auch einen Ein- bzw. Fünfjahresschein beantragen muss?


Nicht noch zusätzlich - statt dessen.
Und da bundesweit, auch in Niedersachsen..


----------



## schlotterschätt (1. April 2011)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Bundesweit neue Fischereischeine ab 2012*



grazy04 schrieb:


> (Akt.Zeichen 08-15/4711 - 01042011)



:vik:


----------



## Finke20 (1. April 2011)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Bundesweit neue Fischereischeine ab 2012*

:vik:

Ach :q wie schön das heute der 1 April, April, April |supergri.... ist.


----------



## Onkelfester (1. April 2011)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Bundesweit neue Fischereischeine ab 2012*

Wollten die nicht auch Besatzfische mit diesen neuen auslesbaren Chips ausstatten, die mit dem Chip im Fischereischein korrespondieren?
Das hätte doch den großen Vorteil, daß ein Fangbuch überflüssig wäre und eine Fangmengenbegrenzung wesentlich leichter zu kontrollieren wäre.


----------



## Onkelfester (1. April 2011)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Bundesweit neue Fischereischeine ab 2012*



Finke20 schrieb:


> :vik:
> 
> Ach :q wie schön das heute der 1 April, April, April |supergri.... ist.



Spielverderber :q


----------



## Netzfahnder (1. April 2011)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Bundesweit neue Fischereischeine ab 2012*



Onkelfester schrieb:


> Wollten die nicht auch Besatzfische mit diesen neuen auslesbaren Chips ausstatten, die mit dem Chip im Fischereischein korrespondieren?
> Das hätte doch den großen Vorteil, daß ein Fangbuch überflüssig wäre und eine Fangmengenbegrenzung wesentlich leichter zu kontrollieren wäre.



Und man könnte seine Fänge auch gleich online ins Forum übertragen.


----------



## omnimc (1. April 2011)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Bundesweit neue Fischereischeine ab 2012*

#d#d#d:c|schild-g|muahah:
 Wehrs Klaupt isd selper tran toof:q


----------



## Frodo Beutlin (1. April 2011)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Bundesweit neue Fischereischeine ab 2012*

:q:vik::q

Geil, hättest nicht ganz so dick auftragen sollen.


----------



## ali-angler (1. April 2011)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Bundesweit neue Fischereischeine ab 2012*

Ja klar, ich bin schon letztes Jahr auf diese Indoor Angelpark Geschichte reingefallen


----------



## goolgetter (1. April 2011)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Bundesweit neue Fischereischeine ab 2012*

Ja, die Indoor-Angelpark-Geschichte vom letzten Jahr - die hatte mich auch interessiert |rolleyes


----------



## gründler (1. April 2011)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Bundesweit neue Fischereischeine ab 2012*

Man gut das dieser tag mich nie hochnimmt,ein Familydatum 


Indoorangelpark gibt es wirklich,und zwar bei Bremen Asendorf....beim Forellenhof.....gibt hier auch nen trööt drüber.


Aber wer sagt den das thomas nicht dier Wahrheit sagt,er setzt sich nur für uns ein und hat endlich mal was erreicht.

lg|wavey:


----------



## weserwaller (1. April 2011)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Bundesweit neue Fischereischeine ab 2012*

Danke für die Info


----------



## Assigned (1. April 2011)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Bundesweit neue Fischereischeine ab 2012*

hahaha :m


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (1. April 2011)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Bundesweit neue Fischereischeine ab 2012*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Die Außerordentliche Kommission zur Vereinfachung von Verwaltungsangelegenheiten



Das war ja schon der erste Brüller .:q


----------



## Tippmeister (1. April 2011)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Bundesweit neue Fischereischeine ab 2012*

April April


----------



## ergbo (1. April 2011)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Bundesweit neue Fischereischeine ab 2012*

13.45 Uhr - gerade kommt über N-TV das der sofort durchgeführte Volksentscheid in Niedersachsen ergeben hat daß das Bundesland mit sofortiger Wirkung aus dem Staatengefüge der Bundesrepublik Deutschland und der EU ausscheidet. Alle Grenzen sind geschlossen und Niedersachsens Söhne werden mobilisiert. Gerüchten zufolge hat der neue Freistaat Niedersachsen einen Sitz im UN- Sicherheitsrat beantragt......


----------



## BountyHunter81 (1. April 2011)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Bundesweit neue Fischereischeine ab 2012*

Der war gar nicht schlecht#6#6#6


----------



## barschkönig (1. April 2011)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Bundesweit neue Fischereischeine ab 2012*

Ich bin drauf reingefallen:q


----------



## paul hucho (1. April 2011)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Bundesweit neue Fischereischeine ab 2012*

ich habs geglaubt"!"

und ich steh garnicht auf sowas wie fingerabdruck 


viel zu krass! einfach viel zu krass!



trotzdem der beste aprilscherz meines lebens, bis jetzt... :vik::vik::vik::vik::vik:


----------



## kapi (1. April 2011)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Bundesweit neue Fischereischeine ab 2012*

April, April oder wie bei der Kleinstaaterei in der BRD.


----------



## kapi (1. April 2011)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Bundesweit neue Fischereischeine ab 2012*

Entschuldigung, habe die vorherigen Beiträge nicht gelesen


----------



## crazylena (2. April 2011)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Bundesweit neue Fischereischeine ab 2012*

Mir wurde soeben ein Musterentwurf zugespielt. 

Ausgabe Freistaat Ostfriesland. Die von den Bundesländern sollen so ähnlich  aussehen. Nur halt dann mit deren Wappen. 

Ich habs mal angehängt.


----------



## cafabu (2. April 2011)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Bundesweit neue Fischereischeine ab 2012*

Klasse gemacht, aber DAV und VDSF an einem Tisch war verdächtig.
Die außerordentliche Kommission zur Vereinfachung von Verwaltungsangelegenheiten traue ich unseren selbstverwirrenden Beamten schon zu. Und back to the roots mit den Freistaaten kann ich nur sagen: Nieder mit der Republik, ganz Berlin einmauern, damit die geistige Strahlung nicht mehr nach außen dringt.
Gruß Carsten, der den 1.4. überlebt hat


----------



## ZanderMartin (2. April 2011)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Bundesweit neue Fischereischeine ab 2012*

Hallo, bleibt dann der alte noch so lange gültig, wie er ausgestellt ist?


----------



## rivercarp (2. April 2011)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Bundesweit neue Fischereischeine ab 2012*



ZanderMartin schrieb:


> Hallo, bleibt dann der alte noch so lange gültig, wie er ausgestellt ist?



He Kollege  Guck mal aufs Datum!!!April April


----------



## Sebastian8686 (3. April 2011)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Bundesweit neue Fischereischeine ab 2012*

Moin,
es ist im grunde eine gute idee mit dem neuen ausweis dann bekommen auch nur die einen die eine prüfung nachweisen können, allerdings ist es total unverschämt dem ,,kleinen mann,, mal wieder die kohle aus der tasche zu ziehen! aber wie bei so vielen gesetzen haben wir ja kein mitsprache recht sondern nur die geldbörse auf zu machen.
 ,,Armes Deutschland,,

Gruß Sebastian


----------



## burschi (4. April 2011)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Bundesweit neue Fischereischeine ab 2012*

Na sowas, wäre ich doch fast drauf eingestiegen und wollte mich mal künstlich aufregen. Was wäre dann bloß aus unserem schönen Fischereischein auf Lebenszeit in Bayern geworden?
Hab ich ja gerade nochmal die Kurve gekriegt


----------



## 1mm23 (6. April 2011)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Bundesweit neue Fischereischeine ab 2012*

Dieser " neue Schein " wird ab 2012 bei Erst-Beantragung und bei Ablauf des vorhandenen zum Tragen kommen. Ein Umtausch vorhandener wird nicht in Erwägung gezogen, war zu erfahren, kann sich natürlich auch ändern, hoch lebe die Bürokratie !


----------



## christian83 (8. April 2011)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Bundesweit neue Fischereischeine ab 2012*

also das heist quasi das man ab nächstes jahr dann für nen 5 jahres schein keine 45 euro mehr bezahlen muss sondern dann mal eben 90 euro,die spinnen echt,egal was die für drogen nehmen die sollten davon weniger nehmen.ausserdem brechen die scheiss karten immer.


----------



## daci7 (8. April 2011)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Bundesweit neue Fischereischeine ab 2012*



christian83 schrieb:


> also das heist quasi das man ab nächstes jahr dann für nen 5 jahres schein keine 45 euro mehr bezahlen muss sondern dann mal eben 90 euro,die spinnen echt,egal was die für drogen nehmen die sollten davon weniger nehmen.ausserdem brechen die scheiss karten immer.



Es steht sogar ein Reaktionstest zur Debatten. Besonders die Langsamen unter uns sollten dann um ihren Schein bangen


----------



## welsstipper (16. April 2011)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Bundesweit neue Fischereischeine ab 2012*

ich zahle dafür nicht !!!! dann höre ich mit dem angeln auf !!!! eh schon alles viel zu teuer und kaum zahlbar


----------



## Haifisch_Nico (16. April 2011)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Bundesweit neue Fischereischeine ab 2012*

Totaler Schwachsinn diese Regelungen. Einfach eine Möglichkeit wieder einfacher Geld in die Kassen zu spülen. (schnellere einfachere Kontrollen, um dadurch scneller abkassieren zu können und dann noch die Gebühren?!)

Das ist Deutschland. grrr.


----------



## Veit (16. April 2011)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Bundesweit neue Fischereischeine ab 2012*

Schon witzig, wieviele hier was posten ohne den Thread mal komplett zu lesen....


----------



## Professor Tinca (16. April 2011)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Bundesweit neue Fischereischeine ab 2012*

So isses.#t

Wenn man vorn anfängt, sticht das datum der Threaderstellung ins Auge und erklärt alles.


----------



## wusel345 (16. April 2011)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Bundesweit neue Fischereischeine ab 2012*

 An alle, die sich jetzt aufregen oder aufgeregt haben:

Schaut mal auf das Datum des 1. Posts!!!

Fällt euch nichts auf? 

Dann zeige ich es hier noch einmal:

1.4.2011


----------

